# Orthoderella ornata



## mantisdeperu (May 14, 2008)

Hi all. I want to post some pics of Orthoderella ornata, new mantid in my culture, that I want to share with you.

This specie is from Paraguay.


----------



## Birdfly (May 14, 2008)

Nice looking mantids, very unusual, i hope you do well with them


----------



## OGIGA (May 14, 2008)

It looks like it's trying to hide!!


----------



## mantisdeperu (May 27, 2008)

Yes my friend. They try to hide like some other mantids species.


----------



## chun (Jun 12, 2008)

Whay, arrived yesterday and it hatched today!

Laid on the 25/05/08, hatched on the 12/06/08 (18 days incubation period).

First day hatchlings count = ~15

Will post another photo when the hatchling later on

watch this space!


----------



## mrblue (Jun 12, 2008)

18 days incubation?! including a post journey?! thats crazy fast. interesting...


----------



## obregon562 (Jun 12, 2008)

whoa that thing is weird! it appears to have one solid eye, without that "pupil" most other mantids have. I think i like it but im not sure!


----------



## chun (Jul 7, 2008)

*2nd Instar*

I've lost alot of hatchlings to cannibalism and general neglegence (as i was moving back to my parent's house).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 7, 2008)

Did you save any? :huh:


----------

